

Case Study: Freescale Netbook Design at SCAD - dnewcome
http://www.core77.com/blog/featured_items/case_study_freescale_netbook_design_at_scad_by_dave_malouf_14241.asp

======
onreact-com
Take note that the big box displayed on that first image is not the actual
Freescale netbook which actually looks like this:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/22046787@N03/3177930623/>

